# Desperate new home needed for Max and Sophie



## lulu31 (May 28, 2012)

Please can anyone offer a home to these to beautys, Max a long haired silver tabby and Sophie a tortie and white girl.
If anyone is interested, i can arrange to have them brought to you if your not local to me. They will be homeless within the next 3 weeks as owners moving to newzealand.
Max is 15 and Sophie is 16, and need to be homed together, Sophie has had most of her teeth out, but can still eat perfectly well. she has never ventured out of the garden. They are lovely friendly cats, Max likes his food and sits and paws his treat cupboard. They have been owned since kittens and my friend is devastated to be leaving them, but feels the journey would be too much of an ordeal for them.
A few rescues have been approached but my friend has been advised to pts as they are too old to be rehomed they are both very healthy and happy, neutered and vaccinated.
As i said i am will to travel to deliver them to the right home where they will have lots of love and cuddles. My friend would like to stay in touch with new owner by email to see how they are doing.
So if anyone can help please PM me.

I will try and add link to photos now....

Max
















Sophie


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Your friend must really have taken a sudden decision to move 12000 miles to only have 3 weeks to rehome pets which have been part of the family for over 15 years. Shame on them.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

This may not be a popular opinion but tbh I would also agree that it may be kinder to the cats to have them pts rather than put them through the stress of finding them new homes. I know people don't like to think of healthy animals being pts but in some case (imo) I donlt think animals of that age should be subjected to unnecessary stress.

I really don't think there would be many people willing to take on cats of this age when there are so many younger ones who also need homes.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

If your friend would 'like to stay in touch to see how they do' would she also like to dig deep in to her pocket and cover costs of food and any vet treatment which these two will undoubtedly need at some point?
I don't want to be rude and have a go at you, but really if she has given so little thought to the fate of these two poor cats during all her plans to re-locate, then I think SHE should be utterly ashamed of herself.


----------



## lulu31 (May 28, 2012)

Cookieandme said:


> Your friend must really have taken a sudden decision to move 12000 miles to only have 3 weeks to rehome pets which have been part of the family for over 15 years. Shame on them.


It has been planned for months, her daughter was going to have them but she lives in a flat with her 1 year old daughter, and we have been asking round friends and family first, so i decided to post here. Her house is to be rented out thru estate agents so they will all be homeless by then. they have only had theire visas since march and are trying to get everything in place first.

So why dont you keep your nasty comment to yourself!


----------



## lulu31 (May 28, 2012)

Paddypaws said:


> If your friend would 'like to stay in touch to see how they do' would she also like to dig deep in to her pocket and cover costs of food and any vet treatment which these two will undoubtedly need at some point?
> I don't want to be rude and have a go at you, but really if she has given so little thought to the fate of these two poor cats during all her plans to re-locate, then I think SHE should be utterly ashamed of herself.


Yes she is offering money to cover costs to right owner, but didnt want to put publicly, incase they got into the wrong hands just for the money.

Il be deleting my account now, what nasty people on this forum, call yourselves cat lovers eh?


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

lulu31 said:


> Yes she is offering money to cover costs to right owner, but didnt want to put publicly, incase they got into the wrong hands just for the money.
> 
> Il be deleting my account now, what nasty people on this forum, call yourselves cat lovers eh?


Yes we DO call ourselves cat lovers and as such I know for sure that if I were to plan a relocation then the well being and future of my cats would be of prime importance and not something left to the last minute as an after thought.
No one has been nasty, but it does seem you have taken our comments very personally considering you are posting on behalf of a 'friend' and not your self.


----------



## lulu31 (May 28, 2012)

Look i havent come here for a grilling on my friends behalf, i have 4 dogs and 2 cats of my own, and if i had room i would have them myself, but i have a 10year old ckcs on medication for a heart condition, and a nine year ckcs on medication for arthritus, so i know all too well the costs of owning older pets, my other 2 springers are 8 years old. my 2 siamese cats are 5 and 4, i have had my 2 cavaliers from 8 weeks old, one of my springers from 12 weeks, and and my other springer we rescued when he was 3 years old as was being mistreated, he is now 8, my meezers i have had from 16 weeks all gccf and kcc registered. so i can assure you these cats are not mine, and i would not rehome my pets to emmigrate, but the sad fact is my friend is, and im asking for help for her. 
I am willing to do the travelling myself if someone was willing to have them.

I came to this site as i dont believe pets should be put on advertising sites as end up in wrong hands, used as bait animals ect...


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

lulu31 said:


> Yes she is offering money to cover costs to right owner, but didnt want to put publicly, incase they got into the wrong hands just for the money.
> 
> Il be deleting my account now, what nasty people on this forum, call yourselves cat lovers eh?


I do call myself a cat lover, I have only had my cat for 6 months and couldn't bare giving her up, let along having being a companion for 15 years, because I decided to move to another country.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

lulu31 said:


> Please can anyone offer a home to these to beautys, Max a long haired silver tabby and Sophie a tortie and white girl.
> If anyone is interested, i can arrange to have them brought to you if your not local to me. They will be homeless within the next 3 weeks as owners moving to newzealand.
> Max is 15 and Sophie is 16, and need to be homed together, Sophie has had most of her teeth out, but can still eat perfectly well. she has never ventured out of the garden. They are lovely friendly cats, Max likes his food and sits and paws his treat cupboard. They have been owned since kittens and my friend is devastated to be leaving them, but feels the journey would be too much of an ordeal for them.
> A few rescues have been approached but my friend has been advised to pts as they are too old to be rehomed they are both very healthy and happy, neutered and vaccinated.
> ...


I really do hope these beautiful cats do manage to get a new home. I note from your post that your friend does not want to take them with her because of their age and the travel invovled, but surely its better than them being PTS if you do not find them a home in the next 3 weeks?

I just think it will be hard to find homes for elderly cats TBH. I wish I had room for them, I'd take them if I did


----------



## lulu31 (May 28, 2012)

Im gutted for them, i could'nt leave any of my lot they are family :sad: i have said to her about taking them but she said they have to go in quarantine when they get there, then my friend and her husband have to find a house to live, it would'nt be fair to put them through that long journey. Another friend has offered to have them for a while until a permanent home comes up, But it would be better for the cats to only have to move once. I have friends that can take one on but they have to go together, i dont know what she will do, wish i had room :sad:


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

lulu31 said:


> Im gutted for them, i could'nt leave any of my lot they are family :sad: i have said to her about taking them but she said they have to go in quarantine when they get there, then my friend and her husband have to find a house to live, it would'nt be fair to put them through that long journey. Another friend has offered to have them for a while until a permanent home comes up, But it would be better for the cats to only have to move once. I have friends that can take one on but they have to go together, i dont know what she will do, wish i had room :sad:


It really is a difficult situaiton for these cats. I'll really don't know what else to suggest other than trying this forum and others and hope someone will take them on.


----------



## lulu31 (May 28, 2012)

I have tried other forums, even phoned rescues but they are having trouble homing 7 year old cats and wouldnt take on cats of this age so doesnt look good for them, just a shame when they could still live another 5-7 years. I wish id never got involved iv done all i can :sad:


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

lulu31 said:


> I have tried other forums, even phoned rescues but they are having trouble homing 7 year old cats and wouldnt take on cats of this age so doesnt look good for them, just a shame when they could still live another 5-7 years. I wish id never got involved iv done all i can :sad:


Will you friend really not re-consider taking the cats with her? I know she's worried about the travel time and quarantine but it may be the second to last option other than PTS?

Does your friend realise they may end up being PTS?


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

lulu31 said:


> I have tried other forums, even phoned rescues but they are having trouble homing 7 year old cats and wouldnt take on cats of this age so doesnt look good for them, just a shame when they could still live another 5-7 years. I wish id never got involved iv done all i can :sad:


I do feel for you, it seems that the burden of this situation has ended up on your shoulders when really it should be their owner out here trying to find a solution.
Lulu, you have explained all too clearly the costs involved in caring for older animals so you understand just what a risk it would be to take these two on. All I can advise is, if you are posting any more threads like this then to be up front and clear about the level of support being offered by their owner....but again, it is hard for you to make promises if your friend will not follow through.

Where abouts in UK are you, maybe Kelly Joy will see this thread and have some advice to offer.


----------



## Archer (Aug 6, 2011)

What a sad situation. I can see That it would be hard to take them, their age etc and considering what is fair to them. If I wasn't taking on a rehome Bengal, I'd offer these poor cats a home even if it's just for a while.

I have to say if they were mine I'd be hard pushed not to consider the option of pts. Not for selfish reasons but purely because I'd be concerned of the life and healthcare that would be offered. 

My Mum recently rehomed an elderly Westie to save her being PTS, in the few weeks she was with them she was confused having been removed from everything she knew, stressed by the unknown and deteriorated quickly. My parents did what they thought was right and no money was spared but they said in retrospect they maybe should have supported the decision to have her PTS. 

I'd urge your friend to seriously consider all options. Not just now but the poor cats future. In her shoes, family would be first option them friends but I'm afraid I'd be disinclined to use the rescue route unless they were homed directly but given your friends tomescales this looks unlikely.


----------



## lulu31 (May 28, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, i feel so bad for them they are lovely cats, but sophie is a little timid anyway and i dont think she would cope with the travelling and the quarantine and a new home, it would just be too much for her. 
I would hate to be in my friends situation, but i wouldnt have considered going while my pets were still around unless i was taking them with me.
I spoke to her today and she has to be out of her house at the end of june, there is a santuary near us that will take them on for a good donation and she will keep them for the rest of theire lives but it will only be in out buildings, but large ones made homely with furniture ect.... but still not what they are used to, max is a loving boy, and he paws his treat cupboard bless him, and likes to snuggle on your lap.
We are in Kent, Both the cats are healthy atm sophie has had a lot of her teeth out, but doesnt stop her eating at all. They are both microchipped, vaccinated and neutered. By what my friend said today i think she is considering the santuary as taking them with her is definately not an option, and i dont think she could have them pts :sad:


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

It's all very well these outbuilding being comfortable but how much human company & affection will these cats actually have considering they are used to being house cats? 

If the option were my cats were to be placed in a sanctuary for the rest of their lives or pts then I would choose the former.This is no reflection on the centre as I am sure they try their best to make the cats comfortable & to provide affection & interaction but it is still not a home environment.

I would also be worried that should one cat die then the other would be on his/her own. 

Personally I would be far more concerened with the stress they would have when I left them as it would be a massive chage for cats of that age especially one that may be a bit timid.

Having said that everyone has different views & I really hope your friend can make a decision regarding her cats


----------



## lulu31 (May 28, 2012)

Im waiting to hear back from a friend of mine, someone she knows might be able to take them both, her elderly cat died a couple of months ago and is looking for another cat, but might be able to take them both!


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Fingers crossed for them, this is a very sad situation


----------



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

I have to say your friend has not given sufficient thought to the future of her cats . At their advanced age they will be very difficult, if not impossible to rehome - did she not think of that.
She could of course have taken them with her - not ideal as it is a long distance, but possible, and at least they would still have a home with people they know.
Sadly for many people " a cat is for life" only lasts as long as it is convenient.
Le's face it no- one has to have pets - but if you do you should be responsible for them even if plans sometimes have to wait a bit.
Someone in her family should step us to the mark and take the cats.
She is being selfish emmigrating now when the cats are old, but I expect the planned move is all she is interested in now.


----------



## lulu31 (May 28, 2012)

To everyone that replied, an update!! Max and Sophie have found a lovely new home!! my friends parents are going to have them! aswel as the other cat jiggy as his other home fell through, so the 3 are going to live together. Lots of love and cuddles, nice garden to sunbathe in, and beds to curl up on  im so pleased they have somewhere to go, i will be taking them to theire new home on sunday, they will have theire own bedroom to stay in for the first 2 weeks to get them used to theire new surroundings, and they dont live on a busy road.


----------

